# Porsche Cayman brakes all around on 04 R32



## DubbleTrubble (Dec 14, 2001)

So I am purchasing Cayman brakes part #98734102125
*On Cayman* fronts are 318mm and rears are 299mm

* On R32* fronts : 334mm and Rears are : 256mm 
So I sourced brackets for the _ Porsche Boxster_ calipers but no one seems to know if I 
am dealing with the same caliper. If I am then problem solved. If not then I need to 
figure out what rotors to run.
http://www.purems.com– guy told me that Cayman calipers are different.
ECS Tuning won't even sell me anything but the pads. Big surprise! but the guy was nice enough.
*So My questions are these
* 
• Are the Caymans the same as Boxsters
• Will I be able to run the calipers on the rear?
• Will I need a new proportioning valve or different master cylinder?
So I am looking for an experienced brake modder to give me an answer. Please if you 
don't know what you are talking about don't post I am looking for real answers/experience
not Something you read in a magazine.

Thanks!!http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Tom


----------



## DubbleTrubble (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: Porsche Cayman brakes all around on 04 R32 (DubbleTrubble)*

Anybody???


----------



## a4tq (Jan 18, 2004)

*Re: Porsche Cayman brakes all around on 04 R32 (DubbleTrubble)*

I would ask in the MKIV R32 forum. 
Not sure why you would want to put calipers designed for a smaller rotor on the OEM rotors? Also are the calipers designed for a 32mm wide rotor or something narrower? IIRC Cayman rotors are 28mm



_Modified by a4tq at 2:25 PM 6-10-2009_


----------



## DubbleTrubble (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: Porsche Cayman brakes all around on 04 R32 (a4tq)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a4tq* »_I would ask in the MKIV R32 forum. 
Not sure why you would want to put calipers designed for a smaller rotor on the OEM rotors? Also are the calipers designed for a 32mm wide rotor or something narrower? IIRC Cayman rotors are 28mm
_Modified by a4tq at 2:25 PM 6-10-2009_


Not quite sure how wise they are? But as far as performance the r32 stock calipers probably dont hold a candle to the porsche ones. Especially since 
they are all the way around, the rears on the r32 are just single piston. 
Stepping down in the overall rotor diameter(334 to 322) size for a 4 piston upgrade is a small
price to pay for a huge performance gain in my eyes. I could be wrong though.


----------



## a4tq (Jan 18, 2004)

*Re: Porsche Cayman brakes all around on 04 R32 (DubbleTrubble)*

Rotor diameter is a large part of the performance of a braking system. Surface area, clamping force, effective radius, rotor mass, vehicle weight, pad material and tire compound all contribute to a braking systems overall effectiveness. With the R32's weight distribution at 62% front there's a method to the madness of the OEM brakes. Also OEM the R32 will outbrake most cars with tested 60-0 stopping at 111ft - equivalent to EVO and STi and only 5ft more than the Cayman - not bad considering the R32 weights almost 500lbs more. If you are not running in advanced HPDE sessions you may not realize any benefit to the kit, except potentially unsprung weight reduction.
The Porsche system you are looking at was developed for a car with different weight distribution. You need to determine the piston volume and clamping force of the Porsche calipers to calculate if there will be any performance benefit to the upgrade. Reducing front potential and increasing rear will probably shift bias to the rear and may reduce overall system performance. As you stated you may need to change brake bias and/or MC volume to have a balanced system.


----------



## DubbleTrubble (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: Porsche Cayman brakes all around on 04 R32 (a4tq)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a4tq* »_Rotor diameter is a large part of the performance of a braking system. Surface area, clamping force, effective radius, rotor mass, vehicle weight, pad material and tire compound all contribute to a braking systems overall effectiveness. With the R32's weight distribution at 62% front there's a method to the madness of the OEM brakes. Also OEM the R32 will outbrake most cars with tested 60-0 stopping at 111ft - equivalent to EVO and STi and only 5ft more than the Cayman - not bad considering the R32 weights almost 500lbs more. If you are not running in advanced HPDE sessions you may not realize any benefit to the kit, except potentially unsprung weight reduction.
The Porsche system you are looking at was developed for a car with different weight distribution. You need to determine the piston volume and clamping force of the Porsche calipers to calculate if there will be any performance benefit to the upgrade. Reducing front potential and increasing rear will probably shift bias to the rear and may reduce overall system performance. As you stated you may need to change brake bias and/or MC volume to have a balanced system.


So are you just running stock on your R? any cross drilled rotors? SS lines?


----------



## a4tq (Jan 18, 2004)

*Re: Porsche Cayman brakes all around on 04 R32 (DubbleTrubble)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbleTrubble* »_

So are you just running stock on your R? any cross drilled rotors? SS lines?

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?&id=4423018


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Porsche Cayman brakes all around on 04 R32 (a4tq)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a4tq* »_Rotor diameter is a large part of the performance of a braking system. Surface area, clamping force, effective radius, rotor mass, vehicle weight, pad material and tire compound all contribute to a braking systems overall effectiveness. With the R32's weight distribution at 62% front there's a method to the madness of the OEM brakes. Also OEM the R32 will outbrake most cars with tested 60-0 stopping at 111ft - equivalent to EVO and STi and only 5ft more than the Cayman - not bad considering the R32 weights almost 500lbs more. If you are not running in advanced HPDE sessions you may not realize any benefit to the kit, except potentially unsprung weight reduction.
The Porsche system you are looking at was developed for a car with different weight distribution. You need to determine the piston volume and clamping force of the Porsche calipers to calculate if there will be any performance benefit to the upgrade. Reducing front potential and increasing rear will probably shift bias to the rear and may reduce overall system performance. As you stated you may need to change brake bias and/or MC volume to have a balanced system.

OMG!!! finally I found someone in the brake forum with an understanding of brake system specs.....
Porsche boxer calipers is too generic...they have changed over the yrs, since brembo supplies both calipers and disks for porsche and the vehicles are VERY different, there is a 5% chance they are the same, but i'm 99% sure they are different (6pot compared to 4 pots fronts, I think)
A4tq is correct.... to understand the difference in brake gain you must understand the difference in piston area, effective radius, and friction mu. Potentially as explained you will change your vehicles factory bias, which most likely will result in a longer braking distance. If you increase the brake gain in the front by 10% you must do the same in the RR. Of course you can use a prop. valve to even out (decrease) the RR bias (if the new system has increased the bias just in size spec, but you must understand that). 
For example, big brake kits are matching your OEM brake gain (by a very close %) by sizing the system. Usually when you match a much larger disk, the piston area is reduced, especially because the effective radius will increase brake gain but so will a higher mu friction. As a result, normally because you don't change your MC, your OEM MC will become slightly larger than 'needed' because of the reduced piston area (fluid consumption goes down by volume), this will give your pedal a slightly stiffer feel and less stroke, but will also require slight pedal effort increase for same braking torque.
You must understand bigger is not always better, there is a braking limit based upon your vehicle's weight (w/ downforce) and your tire's friction with the surface interface. The main reason for much larger disks is not to increase effective radius for increased gain, it is to increase the rotor's mass for thermal absorbtion and dissipation (this is also done by disk thickness). Of course there are also other benefits to moving to a fixed caliper design, weight, stiffer caliper, pedal feel/consistancy....
Reason I state this is larger vehicles with good braking performance of course are going to have bigger brakes, but that does not mean you should use them because they could be completely over kill and added weight for no benefit. 

In addition the R uses a parking caliper, correct? 
Fixed calipers can not utilize this, they must use a parking brake assy (drum), or a seperate parking caliper.
There is actually another post with a very similar topic for Cay. calipers on an R and/or audi TT, he dropped the idea because he couldn't have a parking brake.


_Modified by GTijoejoe at 11:36 AM 6-11-2009_


----------



## vwconejo (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: Porsche Cayman brakes all around on 04 R32 (GTijoejoe)*

hope this helps
part numbers for the front calipers are the same



























_Modified by vwconejo at 12:45 AM 6-15-2009_


----------



## slayerrule (Feb 20, 2006)

Caymans have the same calipers as Boxsters S


----------



## slayerrule (Feb 20, 2006)

also you will loose your handbrake if you gonna run brembo calipers in the rear (unless you custom fabricate drums)


----------



## vwconejo (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: (slayerrule)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slayerrule* »_Caymans have the same calipers as Boxsters S


Wrong, they have the same caliper as the regular NON S I checked PET and confirmed that


----------



## slayerrule (Feb 20, 2006)

*Re: (vwconejo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwconejo* »_

Wrong, they have the same caliper as the regular NON S I checked PET and confirmed that

lets make this clear
cayman (987) came in 3 different configurations. first is 2.7l engine, second is 3.2l engine and third 3.4l engine. all of those models have different calipers. so 2.7l (987) model came with the same calipers are the same as boxster (non s) (986) and 3.4l came with different caliper (997) calipers. anyhow boxster calipers wont clear the thickness of r32 rotors. have fun


----------



## vwconejo (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: (slayerrule)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slayerrule* »_
lets make this clear
cayman (987) came in 3 different configurations. first is 2.7l engine, second is 3.2l engine and third 3.4l engine. all of those models have different calipers. so 2.7l (987) model came with the same calipers are the same as boxster (non s) (986) and 3.4l came with different caliper (997) calipers. anyhow boxster calipers wont clear the thickness of r32 rotors. have fun


It may have come in twenty configs, but there are only 2 style calipers for this specific model, S and NON S, 
How thick is the R32 rotor?


----------



## vwconejo (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: (vwconejo)*

Well I found two sizes for the R32, im pretty sure the 312mm is the one used on the R. The Porsche Boxster Caliper Non S type has exactly 27mm between posts (on the inside of the caliper where the brake pads ride on) and that is the only limiting factor I have came across. So it could fit the R32 rotor, but it would be a very tight fit


----------



## slayerrule (Feb 20, 2006)

*Re: (vwconejo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwconejo* »_

It may have come in twenty configs, but there are only 2 style calipers for this specific model, S and NON S, 
How thick is the R32 rotor?

actually 3... cayman had optional ceramic brakes.
mk4 r32 front rotors 334mm x 32mm and rear rotors are 256x22mm


----------



## vwconejo (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: (slayerrule)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slayerrule* »_
actually 3... cayman had optional ceramic brakes.
mk4 r32 front rotors 334mm x 32mm and rear rotors are 256x22mm 


Check PET bro, it doesnt show that option for the Cayman.
And I posted rotor sizes above your post


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (vwconejo)*

Atleast the OP part # doesn't match what was posted... is that true... its so hard to tell.....
...edit: 6-pots on the Cayenne, not cayman


_Modified by GTijoejoe at 9:11 AM 6-16-2009_


----------



## VeeJ (Jul 2, 2007)

Porsche likes to use the same brakes across the line. The Cayman uses the porsche boxster 986 calipers, while the Cayman S uses the porsche 996 and 997 carrera 2 brakes (or boxster S). The Cayman S DID have optional ceramic disc. 
I do know that cayenne/touareg calipers will work with the R32 rotors. But I am not sure if the R32 rotor will clear the 996/cayman caliper.


_Modified by VeeJ at 12:15 AM 6-17-2009_


----------

